# Beach Place Towers or Ocean Pointe



## Steve A (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the week of 12/11-12/18/2010 at Beach Place Towers and the week of 12/30-1/6/2011 at Ocean Pointe. Traded for both; don't ask why. Both are two bedrooms. We are an older couple. One needs to be canceled. Which one? Your thoughts requested.

Thanks.


----------



## mwwich (Aug 7, 2010)

We've been to both in the past year, Ocean Pointe with friends (no kids) last November and loved it (going again this November).  Did BeachPlace this March with our 21 year twin daughters and it was perfect for them (more night life).  With no kids in tow I would vote for Ocean Pointe.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 7, 2010)

Take a look at this thread a similar question was asked.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126997

--------------


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Aug 7, 2010)

make It Ocean Point!


----------



## Beverley (Aug 7, 2010)

I second that motion!! Ocean Point. Beach place is a party area and not that we all don't like a party, but Ocean Point is heaven on earth.

Beverley


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 7, 2010)

IMHO, it depends on what you want. Beachplace is more metropolitan while Ocean Pointe is more restful. Beachplace has a small pool but shoping and restaurants within walking distance while Ocean Pointe has 4 adult pools, three hot tubs, mult. gas grills, porch style swings et..... Beachplace Towers is across the street from the beach. Ocean Pointe is on the beach.


----------



## Smooth Air (Aug 7, 2010)

Another vote for Ocean Pointe! But, I must declare my bias b/c I own 2 Platinum weeks there!  

One of the things I love about Ocean Pointe is that it is a 20 minute "easy drive" from PBI ( Palm Beach International) airport. 

You can PM me if you like with any questions that you may have about Ocean Pointe.

When do you have to choose?

Smooth Air


----------



## jme (Aug 8, 2010)

*OP !*

Ocean Pointe hands down. not much of a comparison. OP is one of Marriott's best, and BPT is at the other end....sorry.  OP is a large resort, and the resort property itself is beautiful. BPT is all concrete, with nothing much to enjoy. Pools and beach at OP are far, far superior. Laid back and relaxing. 

BPT has streets in front and back, and you have to walk across one to get to a narrow beach. We got BPT on an AC, and ended up leaving early. Won't go back for free. OP is another story. Worth the trip.  Look at Doug's photos.....OP is gorgeous, even if you sit around the pools and vegetate. At BPT, you'll be sitting around a concrete pool on mid-level floor, with a concrete wall blocking your view, overlooking rooftops toward the ocean....not a pretty view at all. That's enough,  hope you have fun.....OP's quite nice.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2010)

One more vote Ocean Pointe totally r&r.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 8, 2010)

Steve A said:


> We are an older couple.
> 
> Thanks.



Many older people would prefer OP I suspect as it's lights out at 8 p.m.  I'm probably considered 'older' but hate r&r resorts as there's nothing to do.  Maybe i've lived in a city with millions of people too long but i find the BeachPlace location a walk in the park.  Usually I don't go for dinner until 8 p.m. and can easily walk to the Ritz one night, the Hilton on another night, then the Westin, the W, Trina's at the Atlantic with PF Changs, Capital Grille, Blue Martini, Seasons and Trulucks at the Galleria.  I don't have to cook one meal or clean dishes.  Did I mention you don't need a car at Beachplace and can walk to all these places?  OP people like to eat in and get to bed before the fun starts.  Different strokes....   

Just presenting another side for the young at heart regardless of your age.

Brian


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 8, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Many older people would prefer OP I suspect as it's lights out at 8 p.m.



Huh? You must not stay up much past 8:00 PM then. Poolside entertainment usually goes on until 10:00 PM and the Tiki Bar sure doesn't close up at 8:00 PM. I've sat down there many times with a beer watching the late football games. Let's not forget about City Place and Clematis street, which aren't THAT far away from OP. Sure they're not within walking distance but, they're a short drive away and they sure don't roll up the sidewalks at 8:00 PM. Sailfish Marina's restaurant/bar stays very lively long past 8:00 PM. Eventually the Ocean's Mall will be back up and running and I hardly think those businesses are going to be done by 8:00 PM either.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a mini video I took of BeachPlace this year which shows you the location and decor.  You just know you won't run out of things to do in Fort Lauderdale..just go for a safe walk day or night.  The whole area has gone real upscale over the last few years.  

http://www.vimeo.com/11768762.

It can be shown on full screen.  You'll note there are only two views...ocean front and Intracoastal Waterway.  70% of OP's balconies look into other balconies and half of those get almost no sun every day. 

At BeachPlace there's no need to drive late at night through unsafe slums to get a good upscale meal...or to sit alone at 10 p.m. in a bar watching football on tv.  jMHO, biased of course as I own at BeachPlace and go there every year.  100 steps to the huge CVS next door to the Ritz.

Brian


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 8, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> At BeachPlace there's no need to drive late at night through unsafe slums to get a good upscale meal...or to sit alone at 10 p.m. in a bar watching football on tv.  jMHO, biased of course as I own at BeachPlace and go there every year.  100 steps to the huge CVS next door to the Ritz.
> 
> Brian



Just a wee bit dramatic there aren't we? I haven't sat alone at the Tiki Bar and, having lived in cities, I haven't had to drive through unsafe slums when we visit MPB either. I don't feel any safer in Fort Lauderdale than I do in West Palm Beach. I don't feel anymore unsafe either.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been to both resorts and I found the Ocean Pointe had a large population of seniors staying there. At least it did in February. In the summer it may be different with the kids out of school, but in the winter it was mainly senior citizens. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but it gives you an idea of a resort with a more laid back feeling and not really a high energy resort.

I did enjoy morning and evening walks around the immediate Palm Beach Shores area. The Sail Fish Marina and Restaurant were nice. However, when I wanted to drive to Palm Beach or to the downtown area of West Palm, I had to drive through Rivera Beach. This is a run down area that is accross the bridge from Palm Beach Shores. It is suggested to take the long way around by driving through Singer Island and getting on PGA Blvd then take that to the highway. It probably ads 15 to 20 minutes onto the trip to Palm Beach or downtown West Palm.

BeachPlace Towers is located in a high traffic area of Ft. Lauderdale Beach. The area has undergone a lot of new development with numerous new condos, hotels, and restaurants. Most are with walking distance. In fact the resort is part of a complex that has nightclubs, restaurants, and shopping. The area also has some of the most expensive homes located on the intercostal waterfront and throughout the canals that wind their way through the city. I have never seen so many multi million dollar yachts, as I saw from my balcony on the intra coastal water way. There is also a water taxi pickup within about a 2 to 3 minute walk from the resort. The water taxi can take you to downtown Ft. Lauderdale to Las Olas Blve and to the Galleria Mall that is nearby. This location really has a lot to offer if you are looking for an active vacation.

My personel favorite is BeachPlace Towers over Ocean Pointe. I find the area is more upscale with lots of things to do both during the day and evening. In addition, you are not located close to run down areas of the city that you have to constantly drive around to get to where you want to go. However, if you are looking at just hanging out at the resort and having a relaxing holiday, I would say the Ocean Pointe is probably better


----------



## Steve A (Aug 8, 2010)

Whoa. People obviously have strong feelings about this. Sort of like the Ocean Club vs. the Surf Club. 

I don't want to over stress the old thing. While we are both retired from our first careers and in our mid-60s, we both are still working at full-time, somewhat stressful, jobs; live in one of the best college towns in the country surrounded by huge numbers of young people; and have a weekend place in Chicago. We love the city, which was really jammed this weekend with tourists and crowds from Lollapalooza. We're not the type to go "Up North."

I'm still not sure which one to cancel. I do like the idea of being away of New Year's. I'll probably need to fly into FLL if we leave from Madison. It's hard to get really inexpensive flights to PBI; not so much of a problem with FLL.

I want to cancel 60 days out so I'll get full use of the trade for the next year.

Please keep the comments coming. You all have been great.


----------



## Sunbum (Aug 8, 2010)

*Great video*

Brian....Great job on the video. We have been to OP a few times and are looking forward to PBT for New Years. Thanks for your input.

Cheers,


----------



## gravitar (Aug 8, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> Just a wee bit dramatic there aren't we? I haven't sat alone at the Tiki Bar and, having lived in cities, I haven't had to drive through unsafe slums when we visit MPB



I think he was speaking of the slums in Riveria Beach

A number of years ago, my car broke down on 45th St (Riveria Beach) I called AAA. When I told the dispatcher where I was, I was asked if i was in a well lit area and advised to stay in my car and not to botheri getting out to raise the hood. They said the truck would be there shortly. It was less than 5 minutes before they arrived.

I live in South Florida, I know the area is not the best, especially at night. Things have gotten better since then. I still wouldnt want to get stuck at night in the area.

Just think its important to have the full picture of the surrounding area if you are planning on venturing off the island in the evening.


----------



## mas (Aug 8, 2010)

Steve A said:


> ...I'll probably need to fly into FLL if we leave from Madison. It's hard to get really inexpensive flights to PBI; not so much of a problem with FLL..



I own at Beach Place and have stayed at Ocean Pointe.  I like them both for different reasons and would have a tough time choosing one over the other.  The reviews so far are pretty accurate.

As far as flying to either FLL or PBI, flying into FLL doesn't necessarily rule out Ocean Pointe as it's only an hour drive up I-95. ''

One thing that may make a difference for you is Beach Place is a high rise hotel style and Ocean Pointe is more of a traditional campus style resort.  So if you prefer traditional campus style you might opt for Ocean Pointe.


----------



## jme (Aug 8, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> 100 steps to the huge CVS next door to the Ritz.
> 
> Brian



Sure glad I don't map out the drugstore locations prior to a vacation. ....well, at least not yet.  

and "huge"? Maybe it just LOOKS huge after all that drinking.   

....and, at that age, size doesn't matter, does it?  That is, big or small store, they still have Lomotil.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 8, 2010)

jme said:


> Sure glad I don't map out the drugstore locations prior to a vacation. ....well, at least not yet.
> 
> and "huge"? Maybe it just LOOKS huge after all that drinking.
> 
> ....and, at that age, size doesn't matter, does it?  That is, big or small store, they still have Lomotil.



Well, they do have beach chairs with umbrellas for $12...a fraction of what they rent them for on the beach.  Ben&jerry's ice cream 2for $5, and dental floss for pennies.  Their prices are killing BeachPlace's Marketplace.  How far away is a CVS from OP?


----------



## urple2 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is a great thread...funny. Haven't stayed at either place yet. I stay at OP in sept. and I've seen beach place and walked all around that area in Lauderdale. Lots to do. Great area. Clean.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2010)

We have visited both. We prefer Ocean Pointe over Beach Place. We were exchangers in to both. At Beach Place we were given the lowest floor inter-coastal view even though we requested Ocean View high floor. We were visiting during low season and with the low owner occupancy rates I am sure we would have been higher in the pecking order. At Ocean Pointe we have always gotten a great location usually in our first choice of building.

I am also perturbed about the parking fee at Beach Place for Marriott exchangers. Sure it is a big city, and parking fees is the norm, but Ko'Olina and Maui have parking fees , but they don't charge to Marriott exchangers.

This resistance to the parking fee rubs owners at Beach Place the wrong way because the fee subsidizes their MF. It is a big money maker for the HOA. I still don't have to like it and choose to not go there any more because of it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 9, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Well, they do have beach chairs with umbrellas for $12...a fraction of what they rent them for on the beach.  Ben&jerry's ice cream 2for $5, and dental floss for pennies.  Their prices are killing BeachPlace's Marketplace.  How far away is a CVS from OP?



Good question. I rarely go to the drug store while on vacation. There is a Wallgreens but, it's a short drive away. There was still the 7-11 at the Ocean Mall the last time we were there but, I've never walked into that store to check it's prices. Grator Gater grocery store is also walkable as is the store over at Sailfish Marina. 

Like I said in my original post on this thread. Each resort has it's own culture and it's own positives........and negatives. Ocean Pointe is more laid back. Beachplace Towers is more metropolitan. It just depends on what you want out of a vaction. Sometimes we want the city life and sometimes we want a relaxing beach vacation. That's why we own both types of resorts with Ocean Pointe and Grand Chateau.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 9, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> This resistance to the parking fee rubs owners at Beach Place the wrong way because the fee subsidizes their MF. It is a big money maker for the HOA. I still don't have to like it and choose to not go there any more because of it.




I look at it this way. The resorts I own at don't charge BPT owners to park, we pay for parking in our MF's for all Marriott owners (actually for all exchangers). I resent BPT's HOA wanting me to subsidize their MF's by charging me to park. It's one of the reasons we haven't requested BPT's for an exchange.


----------



## Smooth Air (Aug 9, 2010)

You seem to be drawn to some parts of each! So, why not just let a coin toss determine the issue? Whatever you decide, you shd drive to the other place & check it out.

In all the years that we have been enjoying Ocean Pointe,  I have never felt that my family's security was in jeopardy. We stroll over to The Sailfish Marina, take cabs to various restaurants, take the water taxi to Clematis Street on Thursday nights, enjoy wonderful days at the beach & pools.

We also enjoy Fort Lauderdale. But, when we go there we do not stay at MPB. It's just not our kind of place. 

Oh! And, we do not go to bed at 8:00PM!!


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 9, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> At BeachPlace there's no need to drive late at night through unsafe slums to get a good upscale meal...or to sit alone at 10 p.m. in a bar watching football on tv.  jMHO, biased of course as I own at BeachPlace and go there every year.  100 steps to the huge CVS next door to the Ritz.
> 
> Brian



He's right, there's no need to drive thru unsafe slums at Beachplace.  You can WALK right past the unsafe areas!


----------



## Quilter (Aug 9, 2010)

Steve A said:


> I have the week of 12/11-12/18/2010 at Beach Place Towers and the week of 12/30-1/6/2011 at Ocean Pointe. Traded for both; don't ask why. Both are two bedrooms. We are an older couple. One needs to be canceled. Which one? Your thoughts requested.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm a fan of Ocean Pointe.   Won't go into the reasons we don't like BPT since the yin yang of both resorts has already been pretty thoroughly discussed.

What I wanted to point out are the dates you have both resorts reserved.   We've been to Ocean Pointe several times during the Christmas/New Years break.   The last December trip we had 1 day of sunshine.   On the other December vacations we generally had cool temps and wind and would have the cabana guys rig up beach chairs sheltered by a tilted umbrella.   This past year was especially cold.   When we got there in late February there was lots of grousing from those who began their vacations in January about how cold it had been.  If you look at temp. averages for the area you will see Dec. and Jan. are the lowest.   

Personally, I'm done with December trips to Florida.

Think about what you'd like to do if you have cool temps and lots of clouds.  Maybe that will help you decide which resort will work best for you.

p.s.  I've also been at our place in Chicago this past week with Lollapalooza and the filming of Transformers 3.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 10, 2010)

Quilter:

My folks retired to Florida from New Jersey many years ago so I am familiar with the iffy nature of December weather in Florida. But no matter how cold it will be there it will not be as cold as Wisconsin in December. 

Is there a significant difference in the weather between West Palm Beach and Ft. Lauderdale that time of year?


----------



## notfes53 (Aug 10, 2010)

A view from across the pond - we first looked at BPT on a touring vacation when our children were in their teens, before we'd bought our first timeshare. We'd used Priceline to nab a few heavily discounted nights at Marriott Harbour Beach in Ft Lauderdale and were driving past it a few times whilst we were there. If BPT had been our first experience of timeshare, I'm not sure we'd have purchased! We made our first ts purchase in Grande Vista

Since our children stopped wanted to holiday with us (except when we go to Thailand) we've exchanged (Florida Club) into BPT on a couple of occasions and even paid to stay there once on a last-minute quick trip because it is located in such a buzzy area. As a base for touring and shopping (e.g. Sawgrass Mills etc) as well as venturing further afield down towards Miami - it is very well situated, and convenient for flights if your arrival point is MIA.

Thinking about our 2011 options I've been drawn towards OP for all the attributes mentioned above, and because we'll probably be less interested in shopping and high-end dining (credit crunch) and more interested in relaxing on our next USA trip. We'll probably fly into Orlando too, and although the difference in driving mileage will be negligible compared to Ft Lauderdale, it's on the right side!

Good luck with whatever you choose, but we'll opt for OP next time as we fancy a change and a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 10, 2010)

Steve A said:


> Quilter:
> 
> My folks retired to Florida from New Jersey many years ago so I am familiar with the iffy nature of December weather in Florida. But no matter how cold it will be there it will not be as cold as Wisconsin in December.
> 
> Is there a significant difference in the weather between West Palm Beach and Ft. Lauderdale that time of year?



Steve, being from a similar climate I understand how December weather is a relative matter.   I only made my post so you were forewarned.   Those vacation surprises mess with my head  .  

Looking at weather.com averages it doesn't look much different between West Palm and Ft. Lauderdale.   In Florida (and generally everywhere else) I've found you have to travel 3-5 hours north or south to get a difference in temps.   For example, in Michigan for every 4 hours north we recede about a month in the Spring.   My lilacs bloom in May but Mackinac's bloom in June.   When I'm coming home from OP in the Spring I can catch the early Spring blooms all the way back to Michigan by staying in Hilton Head for a couple weeks and then moving on to Williamsburg.   Wonderful for a Spring junkie like me.  I get back home just in time for the first burst of bloom. 

I also checked Key West to see the difference--that may be something to think about for another trip.   Next February we're using a travel package (saving miles for another trip) to stay at the Key West Beachside Marriott for a week before we begin our March stay at OP.   It will be our first time to Key West.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 10, 2010)

Steve A said:


> Quilter:
> 
> Is there a significant difference in the weather between West Palm Beach and Ft. Lauderdale that time of year?


 
There really isn't much temperature difference between WPB and FL as they are only about an hour's drive apart.  There is, however, quite a difference between Orlando and LAUD/WPB in the off season (Jan-Feb) as I believe the Tropic of Cancer line cuts through Stuart, FL and does make a difference the further you go south into the tropical zone.

Last Feb when I was in Fort Lauderdale the weather was terrible, unusually so, with jacket and sweater evenings most of the mid-Feb to mid-Mar time I was there.  I've been going to Fort Lauderdale at this time of year for over 30 years now and won't soon forget 2010.  Weird weather for sure this year...so 2011 is certain to be better.   

Brian


----------



## Smooth Air (Aug 10, 2010)

notfes53, would it be possible for you to fly to PBI ( Palm Beach International) instead of Orlando? PBI is only 20 minutes from Ocean Pointe!


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 10, 2010)

I assume he's coming on an international flight which probably limits him to Miami and orlando .. Not sure if Ft Laud has international.  Plus I've noticed that flights to WPB usually have a bigger premium than at the other three.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> There really isn't much temperature difference between WPB and FL as they are only about an hour's drive apart.  There is, however, quite a difference between Orlando and LAUD/WPB in the off season (Jan-Feb) as I believe the Tropic of Cancer line cuts through Stuart, FL and does make a difference the further you go south into the tropical zone.
> 
> Last Feb when I was in Fort Lauderdale the weather was terrible, unusually so, with jacket and sweater evenings most of the mid-Feb to mid-Mar time I was there.  I've been going to Fort Lauderdale at this time of year for over 30 years now and won't soon forget 2010.  Weird weather for sure this year...so 2011 is certain to be better.
> 
> Brian



Actually the Tropic of Cancer is farther south than both cities. It either runs through or just a little north of Cuba. So neither are in the tropical zone.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 10, 2010)

It doesn't even need a name but there is definitely an invisible weather line just below Orlando that makes a difference between it and southern Florida.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 11, 2010)

Urggg!!! Too much information. We still can't decide.


----------



## kjd (Aug 11, 2010)

Definition of subtropics from Wikipedia: (Probably too much information)

"The subtropics are the geographical and climatical zone of the Earth immediately north and south of the tropical zone, which is bounded by the Tropic of Cancer and the Tropic of Capricorn, at latitudes 23.5°N and 23.5°S. The term "subtropical" describes the climatic region found adjacent to the tropics, usually between 20 and 40 degrees of latitude in both hemispheres."

Palm Beach lies at 26.7 degrees north while Ft Lauderdale is at 26.12.  Hardly a significant difference in climate.  Both PB and FLL have subtropical monsoon climates. Two real seasons instead of four.  Wet season beginning about May and Dry season beginning about December. January is the coldest month average high is 75 and average low is 57. Coldest recorded temperature in Palm Beach was 24 degrees in 1894.

As per the previous posts the lifestyle of either resort is probably a more important consideration than any differences in weather.  One is more laid back and the other is more city-like. I've found the immediate area surrounding OP to not be a problem.  After that, I don't know.  The TUG reviews of each property are probably the best way to make a comparison IMO.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 11, 2010)

Steve A said:


> Urggg!!! Too much information. We still can't decide.



Try this one:  From noon on, the building at beachplace towers totally eclipses the pool.  If you want to sit by the pool in total shade, you might enjoy it.  If you want to get any sun by or in the pool in the afternoon, forget it.  

or, people talk about the nightlife and multimillion dollar yachts.  They forget to mention the shacks and pawn shops.  The area around BPT is rather dirty.  So is the beach.  The beach is right on a busy road.  In fact, I would not call it a beach, I would call it a strip of dirty sand that happens to come between a busy street and the ocean.  

We picked BPT back in December because someone told us you don't want to go to the Ocean Point because of the proximity to Riviera Beach.  That area has developed quite a bad reputation.  Last year we were looking at inexpensive condos in florida.  Lots of awesome deals to be found in Riviera Beach.  A realtor steered me HEAVILY away from that area.   

Well, I think we should have taken our chances and tried Ocean Point.  Didn't like a thing about BPT or the surrounding areas.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 11, 2010)

Riviera Beach gets lots of ink whenever OP is mentioned.   Steve, if I was to compare it to something in Chicago I would pick the south side.   We take the Skyway to Stoney Island, past Jackson Park to LSD when we arrive.   If it's after 10 p.m. we think twice and possibly skip Stoney Island and stay on 90 to 94.  Another comparison, I was up and down Clinton and Canal this past week to get to Union Station many times during daylight.   Then the other night it was past 9 and I was coming back from the south loop Whole Foods and picked  Canal.   Not as comfortable as in the day.   I'd probably skip that route next time and use Roosevelt to Michigan or Columbus.   That's what you do when you're at OP.   Blue Heron is fine in the day, at night you probably go PGA.

So, for a whole week at OP how many times do you think you'll need to go east/west on Blue Heron after dark?   The fact is you may never need that route after dark.  

In the day we often use Blue Heron to get to Military, Congress and US 1.  

Here's another comparison.   Would you like to spend a week vacationing on Navy Pier or Millenium Park?   The greenery and landscaping on the OP property is very relaxing.   

Grator Gator is a nearby grocery.   Not fancy but the locals use it and they carry Boar's Head deli products.   

One of our routines is to get up in the morning, walk through Palm Beach Shores, over the Blue Heron bridge (look for starfish in the water below), possibly stop for something cold at the marina that's connected to the large condo on the other side or the bridge, return via Sailfish Marina and the inlet  park/walkway.   Nice way to start the day.  The inlet is also very nice at sunset.   

There's a restaurant -- Tiki Waterfront Sea Grill just the other side of the brige  that gets good reviews.   From the same dock you can catch a water taxi to Peanut Island for a fun outing.   This is something we haven't done yet but is on my list of things to do:  http://www.pbmm.org/Page1.htm#Schedule


Actually Oceana Palms is located in Riviera Beach


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 12, 2010)

Steve A said:


> Urggg!!! Too much information. We still can't decide.


 
Only you can make that decision Steve as you know which appeals to you more - a very upscale hi rise city beach area or a very nice (but disjointed) sleepy beach resort in a run down residential area. One has swarms of kids and the other has mostly adults. 

The weather will be the same in both places, but if it's too chilly to enjoy the beach or pool you'll have museums, live theatre, great restaurants, movie theatres, shopping, etc. all just a few minutes from BP. Some people in this tread, especially OP owners, live in the past when it comes to accepting how upscale the BP area now is, compared to the old wet tee shirt days in the movies. I miss those days.  Even in today's economy there are now condos on either side of BP selling for millions of dollars.

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/

Here's a site link which outlines what you can do in Lauderdale, and note that it shows a live view of the actual beachfront in front of BP...and you can see that the one-way traffic is seldom a problem. 

I don't think there's a webcam of the OP area for obvious reasons. I have never forgotten my first visit to OP just after they finished the first 2 buildings. I drove north up the road a couple of minutes to the little public beach area which was swarming with motorcycle gangs, and one guy kicked the side of my car as I passed by. I haven't been a fan of the area ever since. No joke.

The good natured barbs we Tuggers and guests toss back and forth have confused you. They are hugely different resorts and you'll enjoy either one. Be sure to let us know which one you select.

Brian


----------



## Quilter (Aug 12, 2010)

This person has given a pretty good picture album of the OP area:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8299692


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 12, 2010)

Steve A said:


> Urggg!!! Too much information. We still can't decide.



I really don't think there's such a thing as a wrong decision between these two. The major differences seem to be one is more metropolitan with many things within walking distance and fewer resort amenities and the other is a little more remote, requiring a rental car just to go to a major grocery store but, it's right on the beach and has more amenities on the resort grounds. One suite's us better than the other but, if we went to the other I'm sure we'd feel right at home and have a great time.

Flip a coin, let fate decide and then don't look back or worry another second about it.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 12, 2010)

There's only one way to settle this dispute. A contest. OP has a bowling team, complete with cheerleaders. I suggest a winner take all match in the Platinum season (that's when our best bowlers are there). Do you guys at BP even have a bowling team? If not you better form one if you want bragging rights. Maybe we can get somebody from Oceana Palms to oversee the contest.


----------



## davemy (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG THATS FUNNY!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Steve A (Aug 12, 2010)

My head is bursting!!! 

"I'm so confused."-- Vinnie Barbarino


----------



## Steve A (Aug 13, 2010)

Strong lean now to Ft. Lauderdale although we don't have to make a decision for several months.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 13, 2010)

Strong lean now to Ft. Lauderdale although we don't have to make a decision for several months.

Thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## DanR (Aug 13, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> In fact, I would not call it a beach, I would call it a strip of dirty sand that happens to come between a busy street and the ocean.



http://www.sunny.org/webcam/

Can't wait.........I'll be at this dirty strip of sand next month.:whoopie:


----------



## Quilter (Aug 13, 2010)

Steve,   I don't understand the strategy of waiting to cancel.   You said you'd get full use of the trade for a year.   Can you explain?

You could fill in the missing days with a 5 day point certificate at The Resort on Singer Island or see about changing the first week you have for something that matches up with the one for New Year's and stay a both places.   Then you'd be a "go to" expert    3 weeks would do a lot to relieve the stress from those jobs.


----------



## mas (Aug 13, 2010)

DanR said:


> http://www.sunny.org/webcam/
> 
> Can't wait.........I'll be at this dirty strip of sand next month.:whoopie:



I think the default cam is located at Beach Place Market.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 13, 2010)

I believe I get a year from the date when I cancel to re-use the week.  If I do it within 60 days of the travel date, I still get a year but can only book within 60 days of the date I want to go. By waiting I'll have roughly November 2010 -November 2011 to re-book. By waiting it gives me more flexibility to re-use the week.

Please let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## DanR (Aug 13, 2010)

*BeachPlace*



mas said:


> I think the default cam is located at Beach Place Market.



Yes, I know, that's the beach that someone said  "is a dirty strip of sand".  I always thought that the beach at BeachPlace Towers was beautiful.
I must have low standards!!!!


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 13, 2010)

DanR said:


> I always thought that the beach at BeachPlace Towers was beautiful.
> I must have low standards!!!!


 
Fort Lauderdale's is a Blue Wave beach ... the best kind, and I believe OP has the same kind of beach, although it's not listed as having one -- maybe OP's is too far north.  Another difference is the bikini scenery is much better in Laud.     The city is very proud of its beach and restricts building heights that might block the sun before 4 pm...which is why Ocean Blvd runs one-way along the main area (in front of BeachPlace).  On weekends it can get quite busy as residents love the beach too...another good sign and vote of confidence.

Here's what the officials say:

_Warm your toes in the golden sands of Greater Fort Lauderdale's 23 miles of sun-kissed beaches - an easy walk from many of our hotels, restaurants and activities. There's no better way to relax, refresh, renew and reconnect. Enjoy a day of fun in the sun and swimming in the warm Atlantic waters. Greater Fort Lauderdale wants you to enjoy our Blue Wave beaches safely. _

_It's Blue Wave Beach time.  Come celebrate ten years of clean, safe, user-friendly Florida Beaches. Hollywood, Dania Beach, Deerfield Beach, Pompano Beach and Fort Lauderdale, are proud to have been continuously certified as Blue Wave Beaches by the Clean Beaches Council of Washington DC. _

_*Seven Blue Wave Beach Ethics:
*1. Leave no trace (what you carry in, carry out)
2. Move your body (walk, run or swim)
3. Don't tread the dunes (use a walkover or walk-thru)
4. Know your limits (swim, surf and boat safely)
5. You are what you eat (eat healthy seafood)
6. Feed your mind (read a book)
7. Respect the Ocean (riptides, storms) _


Have another look at the beach in front of BeachPlace.  Makes you want to go again.     While I don't mind BP's pool, when you've got this beach 100 yards away what else do you need?

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't put too much stock into the Blue Wave beach designation. In New York they list only two, Sunken Forest and Watch Hill. Both are great beaches but they comprise about 1/2 mile of the 122 mile long South Shore of Long Island. The other 121 1/2 miles of the beach are just as nice. In fact you wouldn't know the difference if you were to fly along the beach.

Not to get political but this seems to be a "greenie" designation as both Watch Hill and Sunken Forest have ECO tour walkways.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 9, 2010)

Just to update you all: we are going to the  BeachPlace Towers on Saturday providing we don't get snowed in. Weather in South Florida seems to be all over the place, but it will definitely be warmer than South Central Wisconsin. It is expected to be -1 in Madison on Sunday. Expected to be 81 degrees higher in Fort Lauderdale the same day.

We canceled the week at Ocean Pointe and re-traded it for the fourth of July week in Park City at the Summit Watch. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## minoter (Dec 9, 2010)

Steve A

I hope you enjoy your week at BeachPlace. Please let me know about your vacation experience at BeachPlace.

Eric Minotti
BeachPlace Board President


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 10, 2010)

Steve, 
I am curious. Most people here suggested that you go to Ocean Pointe but you have chosen Beach Place. Was it b/c flights to FLL were a lot less than flights to PBI? Or, something else?

Smooth Air


----------



## Sunbum (Dec 12, 2010)

We have been to O.P. a few times, but i am looking forward to FLL in a couple weeks. I think it will be more fun being closer to the action.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 12, 2010)

hope you enjoy your time at Beach Place!  I can say for sure that if I had known that the tower provides a total eclipse of the pool by noon on I would have never picked it for a december holiday break getaway. Also, if I had known that the beach really isn't a beach, but a tiny strip of dirty sand next to a busy road, again, would not have picked BPT.  We are beach/pool people.  Neither were to our liking, but then I suppose we've been spoiled by Grande Ocean.  We chose BPT because we were told that the areas near Ocean pointe were dangerous to drive thru.  

Beach place does have what appeared to be great night life, but I left that portion of my life many years ago, and with young kids, I won't be going back there soon, if at all.   I know that there are some on here that love BPT and the surrounding area. 

Us personally, we won't be returning.  Ever. 

 To each his own.  We are already beginning our countdown to HHI this summer!


----------



## wof45 (Dec 12, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> hope you enjoy your time at Beach Place!  I can say for sure that if I had known that the tower provides a total eclipse of the pool by noon on I would have never picked it for a december holiday break getaway. Also, if I had known that the beach really isn't a beach, but a tiny strip of dirty sand next to a busy road, again, would not have picked BPT.  We are beach/pool people.  Neither were to our liking, but then I suppose we've been spoiled by Grande Ocean.  We chose BPT because we were told that the areas near Ocean pointe were dangerous to drive thru.



we are just back from singer island, and we find it incredible that you are saying the areas near ocean point are dangerous to walk through.  This is an island with expensive homes.  If you drive a couple of miles West across the bridge to the mainland, you could find bad areas, but why would you drive there when you can stay on singer island? 

If you are frightened, then drive 5 miles North on A1A to PGA blvd and Bonefish or Duffy's or Publix.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 12, 2010)

wof45 said:


> we are just back from singer island, and we find it incredible that you are saying the areas near ocean point are dangerous to walk through.  This is an island with expensive homes.  If you drive a couple of miles West across the bridge to the mainland, you could find bad areas, but why would you drive there when you can stay on singer island?
> 
> If you are frightened, then drive 5 miles North on A1A to PGA blvd and Bonefish or Duffy's or Publix.



Apparently you did not read my post.  I did not say "the areas were dangerous to walk thru."  Where on earth did you get that??  

I have highlighted my EXACT WORDING so you can see it again. <<< _We chose BPT because *we were told* that the areas near Ocean pointe were dangerous to *drive thru*. _ >>>

 I've never been there, I was simply stating that, just as the OP, we based our decision on other people's observations.  Please remember that if you are going to quote someone, to get the quote straight.  Frightened???  You inferred alot from my simple post.


----------



## wof45 (Dec 12, 2010)

well. not only are they not dangerous to drive through -- they aren't even dangerous to walk through.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 12, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Apparently you did not read my post.  I did not say "the areas were dangerous to walk thru."  Where on earth did you get that??
> 
> I have highlighted my EXACT WORDING so you can see it again. <<< _We chose BPT because *we were told* that the areas near Ocean pointe were dangerous to *drive thru*. _ >>>
> 
> I've never been there, I was simply stating that, just as the OP, we based our decision on other people's observations.  Please remember that if you are going to quote someone, to get the quote straight.  Frightened???  You inferred alot from my simple post.




Just curious, but from my observations on these forums, as well as my own experience, I have seen/read far more people stating that the Singer Island area is in fact perfectly safe than I have people who think it isn't safe. So how did you base your decision from reading these boards?
   I am from small town podunk Iowa and have been to both Ft Lauderdale, and Singer Island and honestly I felt more "unsafe", or "insecure" in Ft Lauderdale than I did even in the "bad" area of Riviera Beach. I guess Singer Island just felt more like home. I am truly sorry for anyone who misses out on Ocean Pointe for fear of the area not being safe. I just for the life of me cannot understand why people feel that way. Must be awfully sheltered.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 12, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> Steve,
> I am curious. Most people here suggested that you go to Ocean Pointe but you have chosen Beach Place. Was it b/c flights to FLL were a lot less than flights to PBI? Or, something else?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidr (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the area around Ocean Pointe is very safe. The Palm Beach Shores PD is very active and has a very strong presence.  If you go over the bridge into Rivera Beach it's a different story. RB is "the hood".   While I have never hesitated to drive thru Rivera Beach I can imagine that it could be disconcerting to those not used to that sort of neighborhood.  You can easily avoid it by driving up Singer Island to PGA blvd into Palm Beach Gardens. PBG is very nice with upscale shops and restaurants.

I have never been to BP but since BP is in a very public area in a big city I would guess that OP is way safer.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 13, 2010)

MILOIOWA said:


> Just curious, but from my observations on these forums, as well as my own experience, I have seen/read far more people stating that the Singer Island area is in fact perfectly safe than I have people who think it isn't safe. *So how did you base your decision from reading these boards?*
> I am from small town podunk Iowa and have been to both Ft Lauderdale, and Singer Island and honestly I felt more "unsafe", or "insecure" in Ft Lauderdale than I did even in the "bad" area of Riviera Beach. I guess Singer Island just felt more like home. I am truly sorry for anyone who misses out on Ocean Pointe for fear of the area not being safe. I just for the life of me cannot understand why people feel that way. Must be awfully sheltered.



I did not base my decision from reading these boards.  I based my decision on, as I stated before, <<We chose BPT because *we were told* that the areas near Ocean pointe were dangerous to drive thru. >>>

I did not get the info from reading these boards.  I know, it's crazy, but there is a whole world out there full of humans who you can talk to, who have opinions as well.  And one of those living breathing humans, actually spoke words to me, and said, they felt the areas driving into and out of Ocean Pointe were dangerous.  And he was referring to Riviera Beach.

Ok, I'm being a bit sarcastic to make a point.   But more to the point, when someone is planning a vacation to areas they have never been to, all you really have is that glossy brochure, or the pretty pics on the internet, and other people's opinions.  And perhaps it was lost in my original post, but I think we probably WOULD have been more happy at Ocean Pointe.  We based our decision on two opinions ultimately, the one from someone we knew who mentioned the areas around Ocean Pointe, and someone who knew my SIL, who said that BPT was beautiful and we would have a great time.  Beach Place towers was well, "ok", and I did not feel that safe in Ft Lauderdale.  Yes, there are lots of beautiful, expensive homes, and huge yachts, but there's also gun shops and tattoo parlors right around the corner from BPT, boarded up buildings, etc.   Being 1000+ miles away when we made our decision, it was pretty much a crap shoot.  Ft Lauderdale and BPT was not to our liking at all.  Rather than amend my original post, I will say here, I wish we had picked Ocean Pointe instead.  So much for soliciting other's opinions.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 13, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> I did not base my decision from reading these boards.  I based my decision on, as I stated before, <<We chose BPT because *we were told* that the areas near Ocean pointe were dangerous to drive thru. >>>
> 
> I did not get the info from reading these boards.  I know, it's crazy, but there is a whole world out there full of humans who you can talk to, who have opinions as well.  And one of those living breathing humans, actually spoke words to me, and said, they felt the areas driving into and out of Ocean Pointe were dangerous.  And he was referring to Riviera Beach.
> 
> Ok, I'm being a bit sarcastic to make a point.   But more to the point, when someone is planning a vacation to areas they have never been to, all you really have is that glossy brochure, or the pretty pics on the internet, and other people's opinions.  And perhaps it was lost in my original post, but I think we probably WOULD have been more happy at Ocean Pointe.  We based our decision on two opinions ultimately, the one from someone we knew who mentioned the areas around Ocean Pointe, and someone who knew my SIL, who said that BPT was beautiful and we would have a great time.  Beach Place towers was well, "ok", and I did not feel that safe in Ft Lauderdale.  Yes, there are lots of beautiful, expensive homes, and huge yachts, but there's also gun shops and tattoo parlors right around the corner from BPT, boarded up buildings, etc.   Being 1000+ miles away when we made our decision, it was pretty much a crap shoot.  Ft Lauderdale and BPT was not to our liking at all.  Rather than amend my original post, I will say here, I wish we had picked Ocean Pointe instead.  So much for soliciting other's opinions.



Laura-sorry if it seemed I was lashing out at you. Not at all my intention. I more or less used your post to express thoughts directed at the many before who have tried to, for whatever reason, "bash" Ocean Pointe and/or the neighborhood it is in. Hopefully you will get a chance to experience OP and the Singer Island area.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 14, 2010)

We chose BP because we wanted to be in a more urban setting, and we liked the idea of a direct beach/view access. The dates, the second week of December vs. the new year's week, worked better for us.

We asked for a high up beach view and we received it. We are on the 16th floor with a view of the ocean. However, if you actually walk up to a window and look down you have a wonderful view of the roofs of the stores in front of BP. You also get to hear the noise from their air-conditioning units if you sit on your balcony. BTW, we like the balcony on the excellent lock-off better than the balcony on the main unit which is somewhat enclosed.

No complaints. The decor in our two-bedroom unit is what you would expect in a Marriott timeshare (nice but unexciting), and it is well furnished. We combined the dishes from the lock-off with that of main unit so we had a setting for eight. More than enough for the two of us. The appliances are new and the dishwasher is surprisingly quiet for a timeshare. Brand new flat screens, but as others have noted no HD and no movie channels. Staff are friendly and helpful. We parked in the public area and paid a total of only $60.00 for the week. 

Problems? There was no remote for one of the TVs. We were given one. Bugs. For the first time ever in 10 years of time sharing we had bugs. Two different kinds actually. We reported it, and were told that we needed to be out of the unit for three hours. When we came back staff had sprayed, and there were no bugs.

It has turned cold (30s at night), but we were aware of the iffy nature of the winter in south Florida so we  were not upset especially considering the blizzard back in Wisconsin on the day we left. When we came on Saturday it was in the 70s and we had lunch and a bottle of wine sitting outside at one of the restaurant nearby. When the weather warms up we are going to take the water taxi and get on and off at various places.

One really great benefit of the BP is the large CVS in the complex at street level. Great for filling in and purchases like wine and soda. 

It is very quiet. There don't seem to be a large number of people here. We have had noise from the winds which seem to whip around the building and sometimes up and down the hallways. A howling sound. Not sure what that was a about. Also it's really hard figuring out how to get into the building from the street level. BP does not have a traditional entrance.

All in all though we are relaxing and enjoying ourselves, and BP is adding to that experience. 

For minoter. One thing the BP could and should do is to have a printed list of contents of the kitchen so we can compare to make sure that nothing is missing when we check in.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 14, 2010)

They are putting new air conditioning units on the roof today and tomorrow. Makes it really noisy on the upper floors. So much for my statement above about it being quiet. Hammering and drilling.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, Steve:

Happy to hear that you are enjoying BP. Were flights to FLL more affordable than flights to PBI?

You said that one of the main reasons you chose BP over OP was b/c BP has "direct beach/view access". Were you aware that Ocean Pointe has a spectacular oceanfront location? The beach is beautiful!

Hope the weather warms up for you. It is freezing here in Canada (near Toronto) so whatever it is in Ft. Lauderdale, it is certainly warmer than it is here and in Wisconsin. And, you don't have any snow in Ft. Lauderdale!

Have fun!

Smooth Air


----------



## Steve A (Dec 14, 2010)

Smooth:

I can't remember whether the flights were better or cheaper in to FLL or PBI. We just decided that we wanted to go to BP. It may have been the timing too. I wasn't aware of the view at OP. Next time we will give it a try.


----------



## suenmike32 (Dec 14, 2010)

Steve,
If nobody told you that Ocean Pointe was on the beach, they did you a mis-service. There are at least 3 entrances to the beach (directly off of OP property). No roads to cross and even safe to wander down at night.

Try it next time...I think you'll be very pleasantly surprised.
Mike


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 14, 2010)

He was told numerous times that OP was on the beach, that it had great views, that  Ocean Pointe's beach & views are far superior to BP. Maybe he didn't read the posts!


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 14, 2010)

The only views you have at BP are oceanfront and intracoastal waterway.  Other than a few oceanfront views at OP that are mostly blocked by trees you only have a choice of looking into someone else's balcony and half of those have no sun on the balcony.  That should stir up the OP people.  

If you haven't already, walk up to Casablanca for lunch or dinner, try the Ritz Carlton next door one night, the blue bar at the W, Trina's at the Atlantic, or the Hilton and Westin...all within a pleasant ten minute walk.  The Galleria Mall is a 15 minute walk and has a Capital Grille, Truluck's, Season's 52, PF Chang, and Blue Martini.  Just a little further is Canyon restaurant for different but great food.  And Mai Kai for a dinner show on North Federal just past Ruth's Chris.  The other direction you'll find upscale shopping and dining on Las Olas.  

I always gain ten lbs when I go to BP.     BP is in the middle of everything and you may find you don't need your car at all.  Enjoy a rare urban TS.

Brian


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brian,

You are right. On behalf of all my fellow OP owners we are now officially stirred up. Unfortunately most of us have retired for the evening long ago. We will reply in the morning.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 15, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Brian,
> 
> You are right. On behalf of all my fellow OP owners we are now officially stirred up. Unfortunately most of us have retired for the evening long ago. We will reply in the morning.



LOL! Now that's funny!


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 15, 2010)

Not too early in the morning I hope as BP people like to sleep in.  Funny.  :rofl: 



jimf41 said:


> Brian,
> 
> You are right. On behalf of all my fellow OP owners we are now officially stirred up. Unfortunately most of us have retired for the evening long ago. We will reply in the morning.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm usually just to darn relaxed to get worked up about which is better. 





I'm sure both resorts are great in their own ways. Someday maybe we'll work our way down to Beachplace. Right now it's just to tough to get out of that beach chair at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 15, 2010)

The air-conditioning repairs are going on for the next week.The noise is not constant but it is annoying. I wish had known about that before we made our decision. The equipment has blocked off Cortez from the A1A side.

Found another bug. This time in the bedroom,but I didn't call it in.


----------



## suenmike32 (Dec 15, 2010)

[QUOTE Found another bug. This time in the bedroom,but I didn't call it in.[/QUOTE]

I hate to even ask....but "what kind of bug"?  
PLEASE tell me it was a palmetto bug or one of the other local species. I don't need to hear the term B.B. again!
Lately...when we travel..dear wife brings a flashlight and the first thing that gets done when we check in... is pull back the covers and look in the seams...for you know what.
May sound silly to some....but you don't want to get caught in the B.B. situation!!! 
Mike


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 15, 2010)

Not even I get stirred up about Brian's incessant "early to bed" chatter anymore!!

Merry Christmas, Brian!

Smooth Air


----------



## minoter (Dec 17, 2010)

Steve A

Thanks for the update. Sorry about the bugs and the noise. The tiny ants are a constant challenge at BeachPlace. When we think we have them controlled, they come back again. Hopefully the staff is responsive.

Regarding the A/C work--Marriott and the Board determined that this work needed to be performed prior to the Platinum season. I know that doesn't change the annoying noise, but Marriott was in charge of scheduling the work based on the Board's directive.

Hope the weather gets better. I will send your report to the GM after you depart.

Eric


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 17, 2010)

cancel BP, go to Ocean Pointe. I was at OP twice, last time almost exactly one year before you'll go (we froze last year if you research the weather a little---it was a record so don't worry). OP is a great resort. Quiet area, nice beach (although you probably won't swim). 
my only drawback with OP is wife's family lives nearby and they ALL come over on my "vacation". I know this in advance, however, and spend weeks bracing myself.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 17, 2010)

MikeM132 said:


> cancel BP, go to Ocean Pointe. I was at OP twice, last time almost exactly one year before you'll go (we froze last year if you research the weather a little---it was a record so don't worry). OP is a great resort. Quiet area, nice beach (although you probably won't swim).
> my only drawback with OP is wife's family lives nearby and they ALL come over on my "vacation". I know this in advance, however, and spend weeks bracing myself.





Too funny!:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 




.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 18, 2010)

These were not ants. Two different types. No repeat after finding the last one. The air-conditioning was finished much quicker then I was told it would be. It warmed up nicely. Ate outside the last two nights at Coconuts on the ICW. One thing to keep in mind, which we hadn't, of flying into FLL; the airport is jammed with cruise ship passengers. Lots and lots of them. I do not know if this an issue at PBI.

Typing on iPhone so please excuse


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 18, 2010)

Steve A said:


> These were not ants. Two different types. No repeat after finding the last one. The air-conditioning was finished much quicker then I was told it would be. It warmed up nicely. Ate outside the last two nights at Coconuts on the ICW. One thing to keep in mind, which we hadn't, of flying into FLL; the airport is jammed with cruise ship passengers. Lots and lots of them. I do not know if this an issue at PBI.
> 
> Typing on iPhone so please excuse



It's not as big of an issue and it's one of the reasons we fly out of PBI whenever we can. If you take an early flight out of FLL or MIA, it's not as big of an issue either. Cruise ship passengers are typically looking for flights departing after 10:30. Anything before that and you miss a good portion of the cruise ship passengers.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 19, 2010)

Frontier leaves a lot to be desired. They use contract airlines for many of their flights and we had planes with mechanical problems on the flights in and out of MKE. We missed the Madison connection coming back to MKE yesterday so they sent us home in a 14 seat limo with a bar (nothing there though to drink), and flashing interior lights. I felt like I was going to the prom.

As for Ft. Lauderdale: much of our view was colored by the cool weather in the middle of the week. I never felt unsafe or turned off by the tourist shops and the one tattoo parlor. The view was spectacular as long as you stood back from the windows. Except for the air condition installation it was very quiet. I expect it would be different during high season since talk in in the hallways comes through the doors very easily. The units were well furnished. The CVS on the first floor is a great addition as is the Hagen Dazs store. The beach was immaculate, and the people polite. We especially enjoyed sitting on the ICW eating at Coconuts. 

Back in the Wisconsin cold where anything above 15 feels balmy.

Thanks all for the advice. 

Steve


----------



## davemy (Dec 19, 2010)

Did You see anything on the SONIC burger Rest. opening anytime soon in the mall in front of Beachplace? My kids would find that geat for lunch.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 20, 2010)

Re Sonic: 

There was just a sign saying that it would be opening.


----------

